
How the convergence of automotive and tech will create a new ecosystem - allenleein
http://www.mckinsey.com/industries/automotive-and-assembly/our-insights/how-the-convergence-of-automotive-and-tech-will-create-a-new-ecosystem
======
ncdr
Just 118 AI engineers in automotive industry?

